# Jaiden Wayne



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome my newest grandson Jaiden Wayne. Jaiden was born on 7/30 at 7:34am. He weighed 7lb. 4 oz. and was 21 inches long. Mom and baby are doing well and my son Matthew is one very proud daddy.


----------



## The Rev. (Apr 13, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Congratulations. He is adorable. And those tiny little toes. Awwww...


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

Thank you!!! I just got a phone call from my son saying that saturday they will be heading to michigan with my new grand son and i will get to meet him on sunday. I am so excited...


----------

